# Break?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

was there a matience break or was my computer actin car-azy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldn't get on either for a little bit. I'm sure it was just a minor server problem or something.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Me too. I'm on here too much anyway though...


----------

